# The whooooos in whoville



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

they are happy fellas today. Content, quiet and cannot be bothered by us silly humans. Ignorin is like we have the plague or somethin hahahaha.

And up the hill will get fresh munchies after lunch. I cannot wait to see what crazy ensures there.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You have good stuff, they found better stuff!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky goats!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You have good stuff, they found better stuff!


They absolutely did today! I could sit and watch them toot round for hours when they get fresh yummies. They nibble here there and everywhere never takin more than a few bites at a time the first few days. Then they find their honey hole and demolish them lol! Tris even ignored me for treat! And he ALWAYS about some treats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Lucky goats!


Paul does not like movin them cause it is a pita through the woods. But gah they love it! This area is pretty shaded with tons of brambles and brush and some grass thrown in. It is where we had pigs last year so and it grew back so lovely!

Part of this is also a test... to see if the three lines of hot wire will keep them. So far excellent! They see it and wont get too near it. The real test will be when one of them hits it... to see if they go over it or back away. Eep! Our luck it will be D go over it. :/. He is of the you cant catch me ilk. Eesh lol!

If they back away from this then we will try the single line that goes way in the woods where paul ran pigs. We would never see them come up for air back there. It is goat nirvana.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

More happy goats and a happy gow. The kids are SO funny! They are eatin the tops of everything and when somethin swishes along them they jump round lookin for the danger and run for the hills. Lol! gardenia starts at the bottom of stalks and goes all the way up... it squeaks the whole way up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Adorable pics


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My goats would be SO jealous of all the trees and nibbles...I better not show them the pictures


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The aftermath of the weed eaters.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New digs again. This time they have a quarter acre. All they doin right now is cuttin their front yard. It looks trashy i guess. Yanno. Jus in case they have guests....


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> The aftermath of the weed eaters.
> 
> View attachment 155031


They do good work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The whooooos got new digs again. They always eat round their house first then go farther back into the wilds lol. Goobers. Guess they need a clean front porch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

